# Tried CarPro Pearl..pic



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I tried out the CarPro PERL which arrived this morning.

First impressions are it's an okay product. I don't know about durability yet but it certainly looks as though it will be economical. Tried some on the black plastics and rubber is the boot, very nice on those.



I would like to find a nice all in one alloy wheel cleaner which includes a fall out remover.

Harry


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

westerman said:


> L]
> 
> I would like to find a nice all in one alloy wheel cleaner which includes a fall out remover.
> 
> Harry


Bilt-Hamber Auto-Wheel


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Perl is a cracking prduct, bilt hamber auto wheel is good, worth a look at least.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

PERL is a great product, Harry, and as you said it's very economical as it can be diluted to suit.

Have a look at Autosmart Red-7 it may be just the thing for you. https://autosmart.co.uk/products/cre7014c-red-7

You can find your local rep through the website.

Cheers.

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Cookies said:


> PERL is a great product, Harry, and as you said it's very economical as it can be diluted to suit.
> 
> Have a look at Autosmart Red-7 it may be just the thing for you. https://autosmart.co.uk/products/cre7014c-red-7
> 
> ...


Cheers Niall and thanks for the link, I'll take a look. Forgot to say I applied the PERL 1:1 strength.

Harry


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm tempted to try pearl as I'm fed up with the sticky gunk Megs Endurance leave on the tyres after a few applications but also tempted by Adams VRT and Tyre Shine.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Gazwas said:


> I'm tempted to try pearl as I'm fed up with the sticky gunk Megs Endurance leave on the tyres after a few applications but also tempted by Adams VRT and Tyre Shine.


Hi Gaz,

PERL is far less messy than Megs Endurance, in fact if you clean your tyres really well there is no grease at all as it's a water based product. I'm very pleased with the satin look, The proof will be how long it lasts but on to well cleaned tyres I'm expecting good results.
I'll report back in a few weeks.

Harry.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

That does sound good and really good value. 

I’ve read Pearl dilluted 1:1 and two applications looks better and lasts longer than straight from the bottle.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

.Griff. said:


> Bilt-Hamber Auto-Wheel


second this.

i have used about 4 different wheel cleaners and this one is miles ahead.

i have no idea how they do it but it literally eats away caked on brake dust


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

tehvlb said:


> second this.
> 
> i have used about 4 different wheel cleaners and this one is miles ahead.
> 
> i have no idea how they do it but it literally eats away caked on brake dust


I love Bilt Hamber products.Have yet to try Auto wheels or Korrosol .

Harry


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Perl is Superb....it darkens rubber and plastics and protects after one application.SJ.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I was going to try PERL but read several posts on here that it has no longevity, and if it rains it washes off super quick! See how you get on :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

The other wheel cleaner to try, as As Red7 has been mentioned, would be AS Smart Wheels. This is good when diluted down 1:3, but when used to clean off really heavily baked on brake dust I've used it neat and it's great.
Also if you have a foaming sprayer then it will foam too which is good for getting it to dwell a little longer at places around the wheel 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> I was going to try PERL but read several posts on here that it has no longevity, and if it rains it washes off super quick! See how you get on :thumb:


Yes I spotted the longevity reviews. That's why I decided to really clean the tyres before application. I mean one review said it was greasy. Well it shouldn't be as a water based product, which suggests the tyres still had some previous product on there.

It's a well liked product on here, I'll report on how long it lasts for me.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The other wheel cleaner to try, as As Red7 has been mentioned, would be AS Smart Wheels. This is good when diluted down 1:3, but when used to clean off really heavily baked on brake dust I've used it neat and it's great.
> Also if you have a foaming sprayer then it will foam too which is good for getting it to dwell a little longer at places around the wheel
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


I decided I would try a few different wheel cleaners. I've started by ordering DoDo Ferrous Dueller which looks interesting. I don't have a foaming sprayer as I don't even have a hose within reach where I am. But if needs be I can use my daughters drive and their pressure washer.

Harry


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Only problem using a foam sprayer with smart wheels is you will use 2 or 3 times the amount of product....as I found out! A simple trigger spray head will use less product and still get the desired results :thumb:


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Sonax extreme wheel cleaner is great stuff too. I choose it over B-H wheel cleaner because of the price. Here in Finland i can get Sonax atm 5,99€/750ml (usual price is around 8-11€) and B-H is 21,90€/ltr. I don't know what kind of prices u have there in UK..


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm a PERL fan. But not on tyres. Its ok, maybe even good. The look was great. Even with thoroughly cleaned tyres i didn't find longevity great. For exterior there are better products out there IMO....

But for under the hood / interior.; this is where it excels for me.

Here's a little Citroen C2 i picked up yesterday for some 'trackdays' with my son. Had a go at the interior this morning - solely with PERL. Normally i do dilute it slightly....but as this is a brand new bottle i'll use a bit - then add some water to top it back up. So this has been applied neat:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

sevenfourate said:


> I'm a PERL fan. But not on tyres. Its ok, maybe even good. The look was great. Even with thoroughly cleaned tyres i didn't find longevity great. For exterior there are better products out there IMO....
> 
> But for under the hood / interior.; this is where it excels for me.
> 
> Here's a little Citroen C2 i picked up yesterday for some 'trackdays' with my son. Had a go at the interior this morning - solely with PERL. Normally i do dilute it slightly....but as this is a brand new bottle i'll use a bit - then add some water to top it back up. So this has been applied neat:


Strong stuff too, it's taken the gear knob:lol:

Looks very nice. I use ODK Cabin for mine which has a nice satin finish.

Harry


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love Perl too - only interiors and some exterior trim though. I like to spritz a very soft, thick MF and basically use the cloth as a damp duster. I find this keeps the application down to a minimum as stops any shiny, greasy looks. I use it diluted to about 5:1 - 10:1. A bottle lasts me a long time lol.


----------



## linuxrob (Mar 30, 2017)

+ one for PERL, found that a neat application with a soft brush and let cure for a few hours then buff lasts well on clean tyres and more so trim.

rob


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Finally tried out the little bottle of Perl that i got in a gift pack at christmas.

Popped all of the engine bay plastics off, degreased them and went over with the steam cleaner, once dry I applied Perl neat using a microfibre applicator pad onto all of the plastics, rubbers and any seals I could see.

I love the finish, its not too shiny, no stickyness or wet residue and it doesn't seem to attract dust.

Very pleased!


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

westerman said:


> I love Bilt Hamber products.Have yet to try Auto wheels or Korrosol .
> 
> Harry


yep they have earned my respect as being a no nonsense manufacturer.

Korrosol and Auto Wheel are basically the same product. i think korrosol is designed to be abit more clingy.

both remove fallout.

2 anecdotes about Auto Wheel.

1) about 6 weeks ago i took the front 2 alloys off my car to give them a proper clean and clay bar, i spent 4 hours doing them and went though about 1 litre of degreaser. got them looking perfect.

4 weeks ago i took the back 2 off for a clean and they were just as dirty as the front two (neither had been done since car was new about 3 years ago)

i used about 20ml of auto wheel and was finished in about 45 minutes. unbeleivable cleaning ability.

2) i went to my brothers garage to get 4 new wheels fitted on saturday and due to the car being up on ramps i took some detailing stuff with me to clean the underbody etc. When my wheels were off i saw one of his guys cleaning the inside of the alloys before he put it back onto the car, i offered him a go of the auto wheel and he loved it.

he was using some sort of aerosol product but went on to clean the rest of the alloys with the auto wheel. they clean every customers wheels before putting them back onto the car and they reckon using auto wheel will save them alot of time.

he messaged me on sunday night to tell me he had ordered 4 bottles of auto wheel.

its that good.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

tehvlb said:


> yep they have earned my respect as being a no nonsense manufacturer.
> 
> Korrosol and Auto Wheel are basically the same product. i think korrosol is designed to be abit more clingy.
> 
> ...


That's a nice little tale. 
I was first introduced to Bilt Hamber after years of using Waxoyl under wings and in cavities and somebody suggested I give BH Dynax S50 a go and I couldn't believe how good it was. It blew waxoyl away as regards the way it comes in huge aerosols and how fluid it is even in winter.

I progressed onto using their clay bars and Auto Balm. Great people to deal with, stacks of technical info available for their products.

I have no connection to BH at all but if theyre watching this, get the free samples ready guys 

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

virgiltracey said:


> Finally tried out the little bottle of Perl that i got in a gift pack at christmas.
> 
> Popped all of the engine bay plastics off, degreased them and went over with the steam cleaner, once dry I applied Perl neat using a microfibre applicator pad onto all of the plastics, rubbers and any seals I could see.
> 
> ...


That's some job you've done there. The beauty of keeping an engine like that is that it's so easy to quickly spruce it up on a regular basis to keep it looking good.

PERL will be great for that and I intend to give mine a lick of the stuff once it needs it.

Harry


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Harry, that's my plan!

Incidently I only let the plastics get bad because I had an issue with my bonnet release not closing properly so i would only open it when I absolutely had to (oil change etc) but not during washes (i wash it away from home, no tap) but i've fixed the release now so I can keep on top of it


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

tehvlb said:


> yep they have earned my respect as being a no nonsense manufacturer.
> 
> Korrosol and Auto Wheel are basically the same product. i think korrosol is designed to be abit more clingy.
> 
> both remove fallout.


The Auto-Wheel is the clingier of the two as it's designed to dwell in the wheel barrels longer. Otherwise I understand they're identical. I have both, and both do a great job.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Grin said:


> The Auto-Wheel is the clingier of the two as it's designed to dwell in the wheel barrels longer. Otherwise I understand they're identical. I have both, and both do a great job.


Auto wheel has a higher degreaser level and increased viscosity for longer cling.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4036264&postcount=5


----------

